# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Tenderet publik ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi

## Apeiron

Kam pasur per qellim qe moti ta hapi kete teme por si duket koha e pamjaftueshme e ben te veten.

KJO TEME KA PER QELLIM INFORMIMIN E ATYRE QE NUK DINE ASGJE RRETH PROKURIMEVE PUBLIKE (TENDERAVE), 
Per: Sfidat, Pregaditjet, Rreziqet, Keqperdorimet, Demet, Miton, qe kane te bejne rreth tendereve ne Ksovoe dhe Shqiperi.

Une jam njohes i mire i prokurimeve publike ne Kosove por jo edhe ne Shqiperi andaj kerkoj nje njohes per prokurimet ne Shqiperi qe ta jep kontributin e vet ketu, ne menyre qe sado pak te informohen te gjithe rreth procedurave te tenderimit dhe gjerat qe si keni degjuar asnjehere.

----------


## Apeiron

Procedurat e tenderimeve ne Kosove udhehiqen sipas ligjit te ri per prokurim publik nr. 04/L-042 ne hyre ne fuqi nga nga mesi i viti 2011, linkun e keni me poshte:
http://krpp.rks-gov.net/krpp/PageFil...L%20%20042.pdf

Komisioni Rregullativ per Prokurim Publik -KRPP, eshte organi i cili e rregullon, mbikqyr, ndihmon, dhe nxjerr rregulla te reja te lojes se tenderimeve ne Kosove. webfaqja kryesore e tenderave ne Kosove eshte: http://krpp.rks-gov.net.
Nese nje kompani fiton nje tender dhe nje kompani tjeter konkurrente pjesemarrese mendon se jua ka bere e padrejte mundet mu anku ne Organi Shqyrtues i Prokurimit pra GJYKATA E TENDERAVE.

Pra qdo procedure rreth tenderimit dhe qdo gje tjeter rregullohet sipas ligjit per tendera, eshte sikur loja e futbollit por qe bazohet ne rregulla.
-Dhe nje gje qe shumica e dine besoj eshte korrupcioni apo dallavere siq thuhet pop. ekziston ne Tendera POR jo aq shume sa flitet ne popull. Nete vertete nuk ka shance qe te behen manipulime te medha ne tendera ashtu siq flitet pasi qdo gje shihet dhe rregullat jane strikte dhe nuk ka mundesi pasi krejt procedurat dhe hapat jane transparente DHE thjesht shume shpesh ndodhe qe dikujt i jepet nje tender dhe firma tjeter ankohet dhe e rrezon kete.

-Keqperdorimi i vetem qe ndodhe ne Kosove eshte Mito qe kerkohet nga organet e shtetit per dhenje te tenderit, qe i bie se kompania e fiton tenderin sipas rregullave punet i kryen siq duhet por eshte rregulli i pashkruar qe thot se duhet te japesh haraq per marrje tenderi.

Marrja me punet e prokurimeve tenderave kerkon njohje te mire te puneve administrative apo kushto mund te merret me tenderime vetem qe duhet ta lexon ligjin dhe ti njeh edhe rregullat e tjera dhe te fillon punen.

----------


## zANë

> -Dhe nje gje qe shumica e dine besoj eshte korrupcioni apo dallavere siq thuhet pop. ekziston ne Tendera POR jo aq shume sa flitet ne popull.





> Nete vertete nuk ka shance qe te behen manipulime te medha ne tendera ashtu siq flitet pasi qdo gje shihet dhe rregullat jane strikte dhe nuk ka mundesi pasi krejt procedurat dhe hapat jane transparente


Ti je shume kontradiktor!Sa thua egzistojn dallaveret sa thua nuk ka shanca se rregullat jan shume strikte.
Tani ka shanca apo ska?
Dhe cfare quani manipulime te medha apo te vogla,si i matni ato?Pastaj nese manipulimet jan te vogla nuk quhen shkelje e ligjit?



> -Keqperdorimi i vetem qe ndodhe ne Kosove eshte Mito qe kerkohet nga organet e shtetit per dhenje te tenderit, qe i bie se kompania e fiton tenderin sipas rregullave punet i kryen siq duhet por eshte rregulli i pashkruar qe thot se duhet te japesh haraq per marrje tenderi.


E thua kete sikur te ishte nje gje fare fare e thjesht dhe e vogel.Ky eshte virusi me i poshter qe mund te jete.
Une uroj shume qe populli jone te vetedijesohet njeher e mire dhe per cdo manipulim te cfare do lloji te bejne obligimin e vete si qytetare te ndershem,dhe ti lajmrojne rastet korruptive ne organet kopetenete,ore jan parat tona keto,eshte shteti jone!

Nga keto parregullsi po humbasim shume.

----------


## Apeiron

zANË faleminderit për interesim në temën rreth tenderave publik.

Unë nuk dua të jem avokat i atyre që e shkelin ligjin as nuk dua tia mbaj anën një pjese të popullit që për fat të keq vetëm shan dhe gati nuk din asgje rreth tenderave madje as emri tender apo prokurim nuk dinë se qka janë e leje më gjëra tjera, dhe për fat të keq ne si popull së pari ja shohim sherrin qeverisë dhe mafiozve të tyre dhe së dyti kësaj pjese të popullit të pavetëdijshëm në raport me aktualitetin dhe rrethanat në të cilat ne jetojmë.

E thënë më thjesht ne tani jetojmë në epokën e rregullave, ligjeve dhe prcedura na duken apo sna duken burakrative pasi Dihet tashmë që as një popull nuk mund të ekzistoj pa norma juridike dhe pa procedura DHE është tjetër gjë se sa respektohen ato dhe sa ndiqen procedurat PRA ligjet dhe respektimi i tyre janë qështje të ndara dhe nuk mundemi ti përziejmë mish mash.

Përgjigje të tezën tënde: Unë nuk jamë kontradiktor por qështja që unë mundohem të thjeshtoj duket paksa kondradiktore. Si në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri flitet së tepërmi në popull dhe në media për korrupsionin, por po ti shikosh të gjitha këto dhe ti analizosh vetvetiu do të bindesh se askuish nuk po gjuan në shenjë të gjithë mundohen të gjuajnë por në realitet gjuajnë paushall me plumba qorr. Duhet të dihet një gjë që Prokurimet publike/tenderat janë kryekëput qështje procedurale dhe aspak politike apo filozofike etj.

Dhe që të sqarohet një gjë: Korrupsionni dhe Manipulimet/dallaveret në JANË krejtësisht qështje të ndara, dhe unë këtë po mundohem në këtë temë ta sqarojmë, PRA korrupsioni ekziston në tendera por është jo i drejtpërdrejt dhe tjetra është SE procedurat udhëhiqen në rregull dhe transparente dhe është e pamundshme të bëhen manipulime këtu po flas për Kosovë për Shqipëri nuk di.

Dëmi që sot po na shkaktohen në Kosovë nuk vjen nga Tenderat publik por nga Mafia që i ka rrënjët si të bredhit horizontale dhe të thella. Sot teorikisht dhe praktikisht ekziston mundësia që në Kosovë të ndalet korrupsioni në tendera dhe atë vetëm me disa modifikime në procedurat e prokurimit dhe në ligjet e prokurimit si: 

1. Që komplet procedurat të bëhen në mënyrë elektronike që për qeverinë kap një kosto të ndërtimit deri në 15mil euro por është tepër efikase pasi qdo gjë kontrollohet dhe është e pamundur të manipulon dikush.

2. QË në dhomat e komisioneve të vlerësimit të tenderave (pasi komisioni bënë analizimin e dokumenteve dhe vendos se kujt ti besohet kontrata) Të vendosen kamera dhe audio regjistrues por edhe në zyrat tjera të prokurimit dhe inqizimet të ruhen deri në 7 vite.

Këto gjëra kanë kosto financiare por janë shumë efikase në luftimin e korrupsionit.

TEMA e hapur ka për qëllim informimin e masës rreth procedurave të tenderimit në Kosovë dhe >Shqipëri dhe jo shumë në hetimet, korrupsionin apo diqka tjetër.

----------


## zANë

Konkretisht cfare po perpiqesh te na thuash?




> Dhe që të sqarohet një gjë: Korrupsionni dhe Manipulimet/dallaveret në JANË krejtësisht qështje të ndara, dhe unë këtë po mundohem në këtë temë ta sqarojmë, *PRA korrupsioni ekziston në tendera por është jo i drejtpërdrejt* dhe tjetra është SE procedurat udhëhiqen në rregull dhe transparente* dhe është e pamundshme të bëhen manipulime* këtu po flas për Kosovë për Shqipëri nuk di.


Ti thua edhe ka korrupsion,por jo i drejtperdrejt ahahah po kjo nuke shte korrupcion kot per kuriozitet? :ngerdheshje: 
Pastaj thua eshte e pamundshme te manipulohen.
Mund te jesh me i qart cfare po perpiqesh te spjegosh te kjo tema.Qe tenderat jan qeshtje procedurjale?Po kjo nuk do shume mendje
Dhe sa per info une do te thoja se tenderat per momentin jan te vjedhesh duke u thirru ne emer te ligjit dhe duke te mbuluar ligji.
Se gjithcka qe behet behet ne raport me ligjin,rroll mund te ndodh qe ndonje auditor ti kap ne flagrac prokurorimet,jan eksperta tani




> Dëmi që sot po na shkaktohen në Kosovë nuk vjen nga Tenderat publik por nga Mafia që i ka rrënjët si të bredhit horizontale dhe të thella. Sot teorikisht dhe praktikisht ekziston mundësia që në Kosovë të ndalet korrupsioni në tendera dhe atë vetëm me disa modifikime në procedurat e prokurimit dhe në ligjet e prokurimit si: 
> 
> 1. Që komplet procedurat të bëhen në mënyrë elektronike që për qeverinë kap një kosto të ndërtimit deri në 15mil euro por është tepër efikase pasi qdo gjë kontrollohet dhe është e pamundur të manipulon dikush.
> 
> 2. QË në dhomat e komisioneve të vlerësimit të tenderave (pasi komisioni bënë analizimin e dokumenteve dhe vendos se kujt ti besohet kontrata) Të vendosen kamera dhe audio regjistrues por edhe në zyrat tjera të prokurimit dhe inqizimet të ruhen deri në 7 vite.
> 
> Këto gjëra kanë kosto financiare por janë shumë efikase në luftimin e korrupsionit.
> 
> TEMA e hapur ka për qëllim informimin e masës rreth procedurave të tenderimit në Kosovë dhe >Shqipëri dhe jo shumë në hetimet, korrupsionin apo diqka tjetër.


Ne mund te mesojm 5 milion procedura te prokurorimit ose edhe te bejem 1 vit kur per prokurorim,por pra e dim se po nuk dhe lek nuk e fiton tenderin asnje,vetem nese je i aferm shuem i ngusht i shefit te prokurorimit,drejtorit apo kryetarit!

Teorikisht procedura eshte ne rregull ska ndonje te keqe,edhe po te ndryshosh do ishte investim kot sespe gjithmone ka nje rruge per manipulime.

Ajo pika 2 komplet palidhje pasi qe antaret per vlersimin e tenderave kur bejne vlersimin puna eshte e mbaruar dhe e rregulluar nga te tjeret atyre ju ipen dokumentet ne rregull me perparsi te atyre qe duhet te fitojn,rregullohen me heret punet se kush do e fitoj tenderin,pa arrit komisioni vlersues dmth

----------


## Apeiron

*zANë*, Nuk po perpiqem te them asgje, vetem dua ti thjeshtoj gjerat pasi pervoja ime ma lejon nje gje tille. 
-Per ti zgjidhur gjerat-problemet SE pari duhet ti thjeshtosh ju kujtohet si ne detyrat e matematikes se shkolle fillore ku per ta nxjerrur rezultatin perfundimtar duhet disa hapa te thjeshtimit te detyres deri te zgjidhja.

+Pra tek ne Shqiptaret problemet jane shume te medha si ne biznes, kulture, politike, siguri, drejtesi, demokraci, arsim etj., dhe per ti zgjidhur te gjitha nuk i takon vetem kryeministrave apo deputeteve POR te gjithe neve secili te jep kontributin e vet ne fushen e vaktuar qe e njeh kesht funkcionon demokracia, dhe jo vetem te dalesh para TV e neper gazeta e te shan kurse ne realitet nuk ben asgje per te ndryshuar.

Per ata qe nuke  dine sistemin e jetes se bleteve: Bletat jetojne mesatarisht 21 dite me sa di une, dhe gjate gjithe kohes vetem punojne dhe udhetojen ne dite deri ne 6km jashte kosheres-shtepise, dhe nese njera nuk punon nuk ka te drejte te jetoj ne koshere dhe bleta amze urdheron qe te nxirret jashte dhe ajo vdes, edhe nese nje blete tenton qe ta hane mjaltin gjate veres ajo denohet me vdekje, paramendoje aq shume punojne qe te krijojne ushqimin me te mire ne bote MJALTIN me te gjita vetite ushqyese dhe eshte produkt qe nuk skadon asnjehere.

Te marrim mesim pak keshtu sepse na ndihmon me mendjet tona. Me kete shembull desha te them se secili e ka rolin e vet ne rregullimin e gjerave pra secili njeri eshte aktor nje nje shtet pa marre parasysh se qka ben.

AJO QKA PO NA HAN PER MOMENTIN NEVE SHQIPTAREVE NE PERGJITHESI SI NJE KANCER ESHTE KORRUPSIONI.

Dikur ne Kosove Drenica ishte e permendur per heroizma e qendrese ne lufte e per sakrifica humane SOT Drenica  ka epitete tjera ne popull si Drenicaket e kane Qeverine ata japin tendera dmth Mito shkon ne Drenice per qdo tender ne Kosove pse ka nodhur kjo??? kjo eshte pyetje per eksperta te paanshem.

Korrupsioni jo i drejtperdrejte ne tendera eshte: Kur tenderin e fiton nje kompani dhe nuk eshte i detyruar te paguaj Mito ne qastin e fitimit apo paraprakisht pronari te hyn ne fajde per te dhene Mito, korrupsion i drejtperdrejt eshte kur kompania e fiton tenderin dhe pronari i kompanise pas nje kohe te caktuar ja jep Miton e kerkuar ndonje personi jashte organit Autoritetit Kontraktues, pra miton ja jep ndonje te njohurit te autorizuar nga politikanet e shtetit.

Ky eshte sot edhe problemi i luftimit te korrupsionit te tendera PASi nuk eshte korrupsion i drejtperdrejte si psh siq eshte ne Dogane, ne polici, ne spitale, ne gjykata etj ku parata dorezohen menjehere apo paraprakisht direkt personit te involvuar ne rast.

Kurse manipulimet te tendera jane tjeter gje, dhe ekzistojne githkah por uk jane shume te medha por qe sigurisht me nje mase demtohet buxheti i shtetit.

Nga Korrupsioni te tendera NUK demtohet qeveria e as populli ne menyre direkte POR ato qe demtohen dhe te vetmit jane Kompanite qe fitojne tnder, me nje fjale viktima te korrupsionit jane vete kompanite. Pasi Miton e dhene duhet ta kompensojne me kredi bankare, duke marre fajde "para me kamate", duke hyre ne borgje te medha, duke ju marre para hua te afermeve etj.

Momentalisht ne Kosove korrupsioni ne tendera funksionon ne menyre vertikale si piramida ku: ne dijeni per qdo marrje te mitos eshte Kryeministri, ministri, drejtori i prokurimit, zyrtaret e prokurimit, nderlidhesi=sekseri. Dhe pikerisht per kete nuk mund te mposhtet korupsioni ne tendera, PASI nese kompania e fiton tenderin por si per shkak te borgjeve dhe mungeses se parave refuzon te ju jape Mito ne kete rast aktivizohen masat e detyrimit nga larte ku: Kompania shantazhohet gjate implementimit te tenderi duke ja vonuar pagesat, duke mos ja pranuar punimet, duke i derguar inspektor qdo dite kinse per siguri ne pune, duke ja derguar inspektoret e Administrates tatimore etj, dhe nese mito eshte mbi 100 mije euro atehere me urder te ministrise se puneve te brendshme aktivizohen skuadra te ndryshme spiunazhi dhe policie duke e bastisur kompanine apo duke e shantazhuar pronarin me frikesime te ndryshme, DHE ne fund pronari i kompanise hyne ne fajde me kamate dhe jua dergon Miton zyrtareve te shtetit permes seksereve.

*MOMENTALISHT LUFTIMI I KORRUPSIONIT NE TENDERA NE KOSOVE ESHTE I PAMUNDUR, PASI MBROHET NGA ATA QE E MARRIN MJALTEN PRA KRYEMINISTRIA, MINISTRAT, ISH-KOMANDANTAT E UQK-SE ETJ.*

*Korrupsioni do te luftohet apo mboshtet vetem kur te kalon ne fazen Horizontale pra zyrtari i merr parate per vete jo per shefat e shefave te shefit te vet.*

----------


## Apeiron

Mënyra më së shumti që përdoret për të nxjerrë para jashtë nga buxheti i ministrive dhe pastaj nga jashtë ti fusin në xhepa, përmes kësi lloj tenderash dhe procedurash, lexojeni këtë artikull dhe binduni.

*Portali IndeksOnline; Mbi 25 mijë euro për llaptopë*

Nga: Fatos Shala
Brenda tre muajve nga dy tre tenderë për llaptopë. Kështu kanë vepruar Ministria e Zhvillimit Ekonomik (MZHE) dhe Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme (MPJ). Këto dy ministri në blerjen e llaptopve kanë shpenzuar mijëra euro. Kurse, me tenderë për blerje të këtyre pajisjeve teknologjike i kanë shpërblyer disa kompani.
Ministria e Punëve Jashtme (MPJ), nuk ka hezituar te shpenzoj para të majme në blerëje te llaptopve dhe në shpalljen e tenderëve brenda një kohë te shkurtër. Kjo Ministri për blerjen e tyre dhe disa printerëve ka shpenzuar rreth 15 mijë euro. Derisa dy tenderët i ka shpallur brenda tre muajve të këtij viti.
Tenderin e parë Furnizim me llaptop për MPJ-në të datës 17.05.2012 kjo Ministri ja ka dhënë kompanisë .Online. Vlera e këtij tenderi kap shifrën e 6,439.98 eurove.
Kjo Ministri ka vazhduar edhe me tutje me blerjen e llaptopve. Në muajin e tetë më datën 09.08.2012 ka dhënë edhe një tender për ketë çështje. Tenderin Furnizim me llaptop dhe printer multifunksional e ka fituar kompania Capital Partners.L.L.C derisa në garë ishin tri kompani. Vlera e këtij tenderi ka shifrën e 7,695.00 eurove.
Ndërkaq, Ministria e Zhvillimit Ekonomik në tre tenderët e shpallur gjatë muajve qershor, korrik dhe gushtë ka shpenzuar mbi 11 mijë euro. Por, në tenderë e shpallur nga kjo Ministri thuhet se aty bashkë më llaptop janë blerë edhe disa destop. Tenderin e parë Furnizim me llaptop dhe deskop të datës 04.06.2012 në vlerë prej 8.901.20 eurove e ka fituar kompania Planet Compjuters.
Kurse, rreth një muaj me vonë, me datën 30.07.2012 MZHE ka shpallur edhe një tender të tillë. Ne këtë tender kishin konkurruar tri kompani, derisa fitues ka dalë kompania Albanian Neës Agency ANA Lismir. Kjo kompani nga MZHE, për tenderin Furnizim me LLaptop dhe deskop ka marr 450 euro për njësi.
Avazin e blerjeve te llaptopve dhe dsetopve, MZHE e ka vazhduar edhe në muajin gusht. Me datën 07.08.2012 kjo ministri i ka shpenzuar edhe 1.950.00 euro në blerjen e këtyre pajisjeve. Kurse, tenderin për këtë e kishte fituar kompani Refresh.
Indeksonline ka kërkuar përgjigje nga dy ministritë lidhur më blerjën e llaptopve, tenderët e shpallur për ta, dhe sa llaptopë kanë blerë këto institucione. Por, asnjëra nga to nuk ka thyer përgjigje. /Indeksonline/.

----------


## Apeiron

*Gazeta ZËRI: Tender 6 milionësh për nipin e Sami Lushtakut*

*Saranda Rama* | 29-09-2012 09:17 CET

  Në foto: Kryetari i Skenderajt: Sami Lushtaku
_Foto: Laura Hasani_

_Nipit të kryetarit të Skenderajt Sami Lushtaku, njeriut shumë të afërt të kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi po i ecën mirë biznesi, ai ka fituar me miliona euro tender publik që nga themelimi i firmës Security Code në vitin 2008. Pos që në komunën e Skenderajt ku nuk e ka problem me tender, ai tashmë i ka dyert e hapura edhe në nivelin qendror.

Kompania Security Code e themeluar katër vjet më parë, nuk guxon të eliminohet nga gara kur merr pjesë. Por kësaj here për një tender 6 milionësh, në Korporatën Energjetike të Kosovës (KEK), dy ofertuesit e tjerë Besa Security dhe Rojet e Nderit kanë kërkuar publikisht që të mos nënshkruhet kontrata për shkak të shkeljeve në tender me kompaninë Security Code e cila është në konzorcium me WDG.

Por udhëheqësit e KEK-ut nuk duan tia dinë për ankesat, ata thonë se nuk do ta anulojnë as tenderin e as kontratën. Të premten këta dy ofertues të revoltuar kanë mbledhur mediat duke i shpalosur rregullat e tenderit dhe shkeljet që janë bërë për tu shpallur fitues i tenderit, nipi i Lushtakut.

Sipas tyre, është shkelur Ligji i Shërbimeve Private të Sigurisë, Ligji për Prokurim Publik dhe Udhëzimi Operativ i Prokurimit. Drejtori gjeneral në kompaninë e sigurimeve Besa Security, Granit Hasani, ka thënë se konsorciumi ka fituar këtë tender në mungesë të dokumenteve kryesore përfshirë edhe licencimin.

Ai ka bërë me dije se me datën 27.07.2012, Destan Mustafa, udheheqës i Divizionit për Shërbime Private të Sigurisë në MPB, ka bërë me dije se kompania WDG nuk posedon ndonjë liçencë, kurse kompania Security Code nuk posedon certifikatën e dhomës së kontrollit për shërbimet e vëzhgimit elektronik të pronës. Do ti drejtohemi Gjykatës Supreme. Nuk do të ndalemi, për tu ankuar edhe në institucionet e tjera përkatëse për drejtësi të cilat besoj se së shpejti me punën e tyre do të vijnë në realizimin e të drejtave tona si kompani, ka thënë Hasani.

Skënder Sopjani, menaxher në kompaninë Rojet e Nderit, e cila ka qenë një nga kompanitë konkurruese, ka thënë se Organi Shqurtues i Prokurimit Publik këtë tender nuk e ka kthyer në rivlerësim. Gjithë kjo histori e prokurimit besojmë se ka ardhur me qëllim të caktuar, për tu arritur një nënshkrim kontrate në ndonjë interes të një personi apo individi të caktuar. Nëse kjo kontratë do të nënshkruhet ne do të vazhdojmë me procedura ligjore në të gjitha instancat, ka thënë Sopjani.

Esat Tahiri, bashkëpronar me Milazim Lushtakun në kompaninë Security Code ka mohuar të ketë pasur shkelje në këtë tender. Janë institucionet kompetente që janë marrë me këtë çështje, ata e kanë vlerësuar, nuk mundemi as ne fituesit as ata humbësit ta vlerësojmë tenderin. Na e kemi plotësuar dosjen sipas kërkesave të tenderit, komisioni e ka vlerësuar se nuk ka pasur shkelje, ka thënë Tahiri.

Ndërsa zyrtarë të KEK-ut kanë thënë se nuk e kanë ndërmend të kthehen pas me këtë tender, duke nënkuptuar se kontrata do të nënshkruhet nga drejtori Gjuka. KEK-u sqaron se në tenderin për sigurimin fizik ka vepruar në përputhje të plotë me Ligjin e Prokurimit Publik (LPP), me udhëzimet e Komisionit Rregullativ të Prokurimit Publik (KRPP) dhe është duke përmbushur obligimin ligjor duke zbatuar pikë për pikë udhëzimin e Organit Shqyrtues të Prokurimit, ka thënë Viktor Buzhala, zëdhënës i KEK-ut.

Sipas tij, ky tender për shkak të kompleksitetit ka qenë me kriter të vlerësimit ekonomikisht më të favorshëm. Fitues është shpallur oferta që ka marrë më së shumti pikë. Për më tepër, për tu siguruar, KEK-u kishte pyetur edhe KRPP-në lidhur me këto, e cila me shkrim e ka udhëzuar korporatën të veprojë njësoj, ka thënë ai. Sipas Buzhalës, në këtë tender kompania fituese i kishte të gjitha licencat e kërkuara në dosje të tenderit. Pas shpalljes së fituesit, ofertuesi Besa Security ishte ankuar në OSHP. Ky organ kishte vendosur në favor të vlerësimit të bërë nga Komisioni Profesional i KEK-ut.

Prandaj, korporata do të vazhdojë me procedimin e këtij tenderi, në bazë të vendimit të OSHP-së si organi më i lartë vendimmarrës, gjë që e ka edhe obligim ligjor, ka përfunduar ai.

Javë më parë organizata Preportr, ka raportuar se kompania Security Code, pronë e nipit të Sami Lushtakut, e nisi punën me qarkullim vjetor gjysmë milioni euro në vitin 2008 dhe se tash është kompani shumëmilionëshe. Sipas informatave që Preportre cila ka nxjerrë nga kontratat publike vetëm për vitin 2011, kjo firmë ka fituar gjithsej 11 tenderë me të hyra afër 3 milionë euro. Security Code nuk është letra e vetme me fat e Lushtakëve. Në lojën biznesore ata përdorin disa biznese të tjera.

Vlera e përgjithshme e kontratave publike që ka nënshkruar "Secority Code" është mbi 5.4 milionë euro. Një kontratë afër gjysmë milionëshe e ka të nënshkruar edhe me Universitetin e Prishtinës ku për dy vjet parashihet të fitojë 450,411.36 euro me ruajtjen e të gjitha objekteve të këtij institucioni, ka raportuar Preportr._

----------


## Apeiron

*Citim nga web: http://oshp.rks-gov.net*


_Organi Shqyrtues i Prokurimit (OSHP), konform nenit 96 të Ligjit për Prokurim Publik të Kosovës, teksti i spastruar 2007/20, është themeluar (zgjedhur) prej Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës me vendimin nr.2877 të datës 31 Korrik 2008.

ROLI I OSHP-SË

Organi Shqyrtues i Prokurimit (OSHP-ë), konform nenit 96 të Ligjit për Prokurim Publik të Kosovës, teksti i spastruar 2007/20, është themeluar (zgjedhur) prej Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës me vendimin nr. 2877 të datës: 31 korrik 2008.

Organi Shqyrtues i Prokurimit (OSHP-ë), zyrtarisht ka filluar të punoj me datën: 01.08.2008.  OSHP-ë selinë e vet e ka në rrugën Garibaldi, në Prishtinë.

OSHP-ë përmes Paneleve të veta Shqyrtues, të cilat i cakton Kryetari i OSHP-së, është përgjegjëse për zbatimin e proceduarve për shqyrtimin e prokurimit sipas Pjesës IX të LPP-së  nr. 04/042, si dhe ka autoritet dhe përgjegjësi ligjore për këtë Pjesë të Ligjit.

OSHP-ë në bazë të një ankesë të parashtruar me shkrim  nga një Operator Ekonomik kundër njoftimit për dhënie të kontratës të  publikuar nga AK-së , është autorizuar që ta shqyrtoj  kryerjen e aktiviteti përkatës të prokurimit si dhe pretendimet ankimore të parashtruara në ankesë, si  dhe konform afateve ligjore të nxjerrë një vendim me shkrim për mënyrën e vendosjes së asnjë lëndë, objekt i të cilët është shqyrtimi ankesa dhe   aktiviteti i prokurimit për të cilin është parashtrua ankesa.

Vendimet që merren nga OSHP-ë janë:

Vendimet mbi shqyrtimin e prokurimeve
Vendimet mbi masat ndëshkuese
Vendimet mbi ankesat e refuzuar ( të pakompletuara)
Te gjitha vendimet dhe urdhrat e OSHP-së, të nxjerra sipas nenit 117 të LPP-së, mundë të shqyrtohen nga Gjykata Supreme e Kosovës, përmes kërkesë padisë-sipas procedurës së konfliktit administrativ. Mirëpo dorëzim, dërgimi ose rezultati i kërkesë së OE për shqyrtim gjyqësor sipas nenit 119 të LPP-së, nuk do të ketë ndikim të mëtutjeshëm në zbatimin e prokurimit përkatës, me përjashtim të kompozimit të dëmit ekonomik të paditësit.

Organi Shqyrtues i Prokurimit (OSHP-ë) për punën e vet i raporton një here në vit Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, për mbarëvajtjen e procedurave të shqyrtimit të prokurimit publik, në përputhje me Pjesën IX të LPP-së.

Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës, sipas Ligjit pas kërkesës me shkrim nga Kryetari i OSHP-së, mund të emëron një ose më shumë persona shtesë si anëtar të përkohshëm (ad-hoc) të Paneleve Shqyrtuese dhe atë vetëm atëherë kur kemi të bëjmë me shtim të konsiderueshëm të rritjes së vëllimit të punëve-shtimit të numrit të lëndëve në PSH-së të OSHP-së.

OSHP-ë ka edhe administratën e shërbyesve civil që udhëhiqet nga kryesuesi i Sekretariatit të OSHP-së, konfom organogramit të OSHP-së të cilin e aprovon Kryetari i OSHP-së.


Hysni Hoxha,
Kryetar i OSHP-ës_



*HYSNI HOXHA*

Të dhëna personale
I lindur më 25.08.1955 në Bellanicë,Suharekë
I martuar,

Arsimimi
Fakulteti Juridik, Univeristeti i Prishtines 1982

Aktivitete dhe funksione, të tanishme apo paraprake
1982 - 1990 Shef i Sherbimit Juridik IGK "Ballkan" Suharekë
1995 - 1999 Sektretar i Këshillit të Arsimit në Prizren2000 Drejtor i Drejtësisë për marrëdhënie pronësoro-juridike të Komunës së Prizrenit
2003 - 2005 Drejtor i Administratës Gjyqësore të Kosovës në Prishtinë
Anëtar i grupit parakushtetues për Hartimin e Kornizës së Qeverisjes lokale të Kosovës në Prishtinë
2001 - 2007 Anëtar i Kuvendit Komunal te Prizrenit nga rradhet e grupit të këshilltareve të *PDK-së*
Me vendim të Kuvendit të Kosovës nr 2877 të datës 31 Korrik 2008, zgjedhet anëtar i Organit Shqyrtues të Prokurimit, respektivisht kryetar i OSHP-së.

Adresa
Prizren

----------


## Apeiron

*Mësoni terminoligjitë së pari në ligjin e LPP të tenderave se si emërtohen apo përkufizohen gjërat psh kompania në proceduar e prokurimit quhet Operator Ekonomik etj.*

*Ligji i prokurimit publik në Kosovë, 04/L-042, Neni 4
Përkufizimet**1.* Shprehjet e përdorura në këtë ligj kanë këtë kuptim:

1.1. *Zyrtar Autorizues* - personi i autorizuar nga ZKA sipas  nenit 22.1 të këtij ligji, si 
përgjegjës për autorizimin e Zyrtarit të Prokurimit të autoritetit kontraktues për inicimin e 
një aktiviteti të prokurimit

1.2. *Agjenci Autonome Ekzekutive* - një autoritet publik që (i) nuk është vetë 
organizatë buxhetore por është pjesë e një organizate buxhetore, dhe (ii) shprehimisht 
kërkohet nga një akt primar normativ që të veprojë në mënyrë autonome ose me 
autonomi substanciale nga organizata buxhetore pjesë e së cilës është.

1.3. *Organ i themeluar në bazë të së drejtës publike* - personi, ndërmarrja   ose 
organi që (i) është themeluar me qëllim të veçantë për plotësimin e nevojave të 
përgjithshme që nuk kanë karakter prodhues ose komercial, dhe (ii) i plotëson këto 
kritere: (a) merr 50% ose më shumë nga financimi i tij prej fondeve një ose më shumë 
autoriteteve publike dhe/ose organeve të themeluara në bazë të drejtës publike, (b) i 
nënshtrohet mbikëqyrjes menaxhuese nga një ose më shumë autoritete publike dhe/ose 
organe të themeluara në bazë të së drejtës publike, ose (c) ka një bord administrativ, 
mbikëqyrës ose menaxhues, 50% ose më shumë e votave të cilit mund të ushtrohen 
nga anëtarët e emëruar nga një ose më shumë autoritete publike dhe/ose organeve të 
themeluara në bazë të së drejtës publike.

1.4. *Kandidat*  - një operator ekonomik që ka kërkuar të ftohet ose është ftuar të marrë 
pjesë në një aktivitet të prokurimit që është duke u ushtruar me procedurë të kufizuar ose 
të negociuar.

1.5. *AQP* - Agjencia Qendrore e Prokurimit e themeluar sipas Pjesës VII të këtij ligji.

1.6. *Zyrtari Kryesor Administrativ ose  ZKA* - do të thotë (i) për komunat, Kryetarin e 
Komunës, dhe (ii) për organizatat tjera buxhetore (a) Sekretarin e Përgjithshëm, (ii) nëse 
organizata buxhetore nuk ka Sekretar të Përgjithshëm, atëherë Kryeshefin Ekzekutiv, ose 
(iii) nëse organizata nuk ka as Sekretar të Përgjithshëm  dhe as Kryeshef Ekzekutiv, 
atëherë personin e autorizuar për administrimin e përditshëm të organizatës dhe 
personelit. Në rastin e agjencive autonome ekzekutive, këto terma nënkuptojnë drejtorin 
ose udhëheqësi e asaj agjencie dhe jo ZKA të organizatës buxhetore pjesë e së cilës 
është agjencia. Në rastin e ndërmarrjeve publike ose ndërmarrjeve të tjera, ky term 
nënkupton kryeshefin ekzekutiv, drejtorin menaxhues ose personin e autorizuar për 
administrimin e përditshëm të veprimtarisë dhe personelit. Në rastin e misioneve 
diplomatike të themeluara nga Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme jashtë Kosovës, ky term 
nënkupton udhëheqësin e misionit.

1.7.  *Zyrtari Kryesor Financiar ose  ZKF* - ka kuptimin e përcaktuar në Ligjin për 
Menaxhimin e Financave Publike dhe Përgjegjësitë. Për ndërmarrjet që nuk janë 
ndërmarrje publike, ky term nënkupton personin e autorizuar për administrimin e 
përditshëm të çështjeve financiare të ndërmarrjes.

1.8. *Mallra* - të gjitha produktet, përfshirë energjinë elektrike, të cilat janë të 
zëvendësueshme dhe çmimet e të cilave janë të kuotuara në një treg ekzistues të 
mallrave ose në një platformë ose sistem të ngjashëm tregtar.4

1.9. *Specifikim i përbashkët teknik i Bashkimit Evropian* - specifikimi teknik të 
përpiluar në përputhje me procedurën e njohur nga shtetet anëtare, të publikuar në 
Gazetën Zyrtare të Bashkimit Evropian.

1.10. *Artikuj të përdorimit të përbashkët* - prodhimi ose shërbimi i kërkuar nga një ose 
më shumë autoritete kontraktuese, për të cilat mund të arrihet përdorimi më efikas dhe 
me kosto ekonomike i fondeve publike me anë të zhvillimit të prokurimit qendror, të 
përbashkët ose të konsoliduar.

1.11. *Parashtrues i ankesës* - pala e interesuar që parashtron ose ka parashtruar 
ankesë në pajtim me dispozitat e nenit 111 të këtij ligji.

1.12. *Informacionet sekrete afariste* - informacioni i përcaktuara  në nenin 11.2 të këtij 
ligji.

1.13. *Autoriteti kontraktues* – autoriteti    publik, operatori i shërbimeve publike, 
ndërmarrja publike dhe/ose personi, komisioni, ose kompania private e cila operon në 
bazë të të drejtave të veçanta apo ekskluzive,  ose ndërmarrja që ushtron aktivitete të 
prokurimit në emër të/ose për llogari të autoritetit publik ose operatorit të shërbimeve 
publike ose një ndërmarrje publike.

1.14. *Aktiviteti i menaxhimit të kontratave* - aktivitetet e kërkuara për të siguruar që 
dispozitat e kontratës në lidhje me dorëzimin me kohë dhe korrekt dhe të drejtat tjera të 
autoritetit kontraktues të ushtrohen në mënyrë efektive.

1.15. *Data e publikimit*   do të thotë (i) në lidhje me njoftimet paraprake ose njoftimet e 
kontratës, datën në të cilën njoftimi i tillë për herë të parë publikohet sipas nenit 42 (2), 
dhe (ii) në lidhje me njoftimet për dhënien e kontratës, datën në të cilën ky i fundit u 
është dërguar operatorëve ekonomik sipas nenit 42 (3).

1.16. *Konkurs projektimi* - një procedurë prokurimi që ka për qëllim t’i mundësoj 
autoritetit kontraktues të fitoj një plan ose një projekt të zgjedhur nga një juri, pasi që 
është vënë në konkurrim me ose pa shpërblim, veçanërisht në sferat e planifikimit 
hapësinor, planifikimit urbanistik, arkitekturës, ingjinieringut, përpunimit të të dhënave, 
dhe projektet e veprave të artit.

1.17. *Ndikimi mbizotërues* - nënkupton por nuk është i kufizuar një situatë kur autoriteti 
kontraktues ose një ndërmarrje, drejtpërdrejt ose tërthorazi, mban shumicën e kapitalit të 
një ndërmarrje, kontrollon shumicën e votave nga aksionet e emetuara të ndërmarrjes, 
ose mund të emëroj më shumë se gjysmën e anëtarëve të organit administrativ, 
menaxhues ose mbikëqyrës të ndërmarrjes së tillë.

1.18. *Sistemi dinamik i blerjes* - një proces krejtësisht elektronik për të kryer blerjet e 
zakonshme, karakteristikat e të cilave, që zakonisht gjinden në treg, plotësojnë kërkesat 
e autoritetit kontraktues, e cila është e kufizuar në kohëzgjatje dhe është e hapur gjatë 
tërë kohës valide për të gjithë operatorët ekonomik të cilët përmbushin kriteret e 
përzgjedhjes dhe që kanë dorëzuar një tender indikativ i cili është në harmoni me 
specifikimet.

1.19. *Operator ekonomik* - term i përgjithshëm që përfshinë furnizuesin, ofruesin e 
shërbimeve dhe/ose kontraktuesin e punëve.

1.20. *Blerja elektronike* - një proces që përsëritet dhe që përfshin një pajisje elektronike 
për prezentimin e çmimeve të reja, të ndryshimeve dhe/ose vlerave të reja në lidhje me 
elemente të caktuara të tenderëve, të cilat ndodhin pas një vlerësimi të plotë të 
tenderëve, duke ju mundësuar klasifikimin në mënyrën automatike të vlerësimit.5

1.21. *Mjetet elektronike* – përdorimi i pajisjeve elektronike për përpunimin (duke 
përfshirë kompresimin shifror) dhe ruajtjen e të dhënave të transmetuara, të bartura ose 
të pranuara me telegraf, me radio, me mjete pamore, ose me mjete tjera 
elektromagnetike.

1.22. *Standard Evropian* - standardi i  miratuar nga (i) Komiteti Evropian për 
Standardizime (European Committee for Standardization, CEN) ose nga Komiteti 
Evropian për Standardizimin Elektroteknik (European Committee for Electrotechnical 
Standardization CENELEC) si “Standard Evropian” (European Standard, EN) ose 
“Dokumenti Harmonizimi” (Harmonization Document, HD), në përputhje me rregullat e 
përbashkëta të këtyre organizatave, ose (ii) nga Instituti Evropian i Standardeve të 
Telekomunikacionit (European Telecommunication Standards Institute, ETSI) në pajtim 
me rregullat e tyre si Standarde Evropiane të Telekomunikacionit (European 
Telecommunications Standard (ETS).

1.23. *Miratimi Teknik Evropian* - vlerësimi i favorshëm teknik të dhënë nga organi 
miratues i një shteti anëtar i UE-së mbi përshtatshmërinë e përdorimit të prodhimit për 
qëllime të veçanta, mbështetur në përmbushjen e kërkesave themelore për punët 
ndërtimore, me anë të karakteristikave qenësore të prodhimit dhe kushtet e përcaktuara 
të kërkesës dhe përdorimit.

1.24. *Rregullat Financiare* - Rregullat e Menaxhimit dhe Kontrollit Financiar të cilat 
shpallen nga Ministri përkatës për Financa sipas Ligjit për Menaxhimin e Financave 
Publike dhe Përgjegjësitë.

1.25. *Kontratë e pronës së paluajtshme* - një kontratë me shpërblim në të holla e 
lidhur me shkrim ndërmjet një autoriteti kontraktues dhe një personi, ndërmarrje, ose 
autoriteti kontraktues që lidhet kryesisht ose ekskluzivisht me blerjen e pronës së 
paluajtshme nga autoriteti kontraktues apo një interesi në pronën e paluajtshme.  

1.26. *Palë e interesuar* - personi që mund të dëshmojë interes material nga rezultati i 
aktivitetit të prokurimit të zbatuar nga autoriteti kontraktues në raport me një kontratë të 
veçantë publike ose konkurs projektimi duke përfshire cilindo person i cili ka qenë ose 
mund të jetë në rrezik të dëmtimit nga një shkelje e pretenduar.

1.27. *IKAP* - Instituti i Kosovës për Administratë Publike.

1.28. Kontratë me vlerë të madhe - kontrata publike që trajtohet në nenin 19 (1) të 
këtij ligji.

1.29. *Konkurs projektimi me vlerë të madhe* - konkursin për projektim që trajtohet në 
nenin 20 (1) të këtij ligji.

1.30. *Kontratë me vlerë të vogël* - kontrata publike që trajtohet në nenin 19.3 të këtij 
ligji.

1.31. *Konkurs projektimi me vlerë të vogël* - konkursi i projektimit që trajtohet në 
nenin 20 (3) të këtij ligji.

1.32. *Kontratë me vlerë mesatare* - kontrata publike që trajtohet në nenin 19 (2) të 
këtij ligji.

1.33. *Konkurs projektimi me vlerë mesatare* - konkursi i projektimit që trajtohet në 
nenin 20 (2) të këtij ligji.6

1.34.* Kontratë me vlerë minimale* - një kontratë publike që trajtohet në nenin 19 (4) të 
këtij ligji.

1.35.  *Procedurat e negociuara* - procedura e prokurimit që i lejojnë autoritetit 
kontraktues të ftojë dhe të këshillohet me operatorët ekonomik të zgjedhur nga ai për t’i 
negociuar kushtet e kontratës me njërin ose më shumë prej tyre.

1.36. *Tenderët e pa-përgjegjshëm* – tenderi i cili nuk janë në përputhje me a) dosjen e 
tenderit, duke përfshirë kërkesat teknike dhe kontraktuale, b) kërkesat e legjislacionit 
relevant të Kosovës ose të cilët c) përndryshe nuk përmbushin kërkesat e autoritetit 
kontraktues siç janë specifikuar në dosjen e tenderit.

1.37. *Procedurë e hapur* - procedurat e prokurimit që i lejojnë çdo operatori të 
interesuar ekonomik të paraqet tender.

1.38. *Person* - personi fizik.

1.39. * KRPP* -  Komisioni Rregullativ të Prokurimit Publik të themeluar sipas Pjesës VI 
të këtij ligji.

1.40. *OSHP* - Organin Shqyrtues të Prokurimit të themeluar sipas Pjesës VIII të këtij 
ligji.

1.41. *Ky ligj* - ky ligj dhe aktet normative nën-ligjore dhe instrumentet e nxjerra në bazë 
të këtij ligji, duke përfshirë edhe rregullat e prokurimit publik dhe kodin etik që janë 
lëshuar sipas këtij ligji.

1.42. *Aktivitet i prokurimit* - çdo aktivitet që ndërlidhet me fillimin ose ekzekutimin e 
një procedure ose një aktiviteti tjetër që shpie ose që ka për qëllim të shpie drejt 
dhënies së një kontrate publike.

1.43. *Zyrtari i Prokurimit* - personi i caktuar si drejtor të Departamentit të Prokurimit të 
autoritetit kontraktues sipas paragrafit 1 të nenit 23.

1.44. *Autoritet publik* - ka secilin nga kuptimet vijuese: (i) autoritetin ekzekutiv qendror, 
rajonal, komunal ose lokal, organin publik, ministrinë, departamentin, agjencinë, ose 
autoritetin tjetër që ekzekuton, konform me çdo akt normativ ose nën-normativ, 
pushtetin ekzekutiv, legjislativ, rregullativ, administrativ-publik ose gjyqësor; (ii) organin 
e themeluar në bazë të së drejtës publike; dhe (iii) një asociacion i një ose më shumë 
autoriteteve dhe/ose organeve të tilla.

1.45. *Kontratë publike* - term i përgjithshëm që përfshin ndonjërën dhe të gjitha llojet e 
veçanta të kontratave vijuese të lidhura nga një autoritet kontraktues: (i) një kontratë 
shërbimi, (ii) një kontratë e furnizimi, (iii) një kontratë pune duke përfshire kontratën 
koncesionere te punës dhe/ose (iv) kontratën publike kornizë.

1.46. *Kontratë publike kornizë* - një marrëveshje me shkrim ndërmjet një ose më 
shumë autoriteteve kontraktuese dhe një ose më shumë operatorëve ekonomik, qëllimi i 
të cilës është të themelojë kushtet e qeverisjes së kontratave që duhet të jepen gjatë një 
periudhe të caktuar, sidomos në lidhje me çmimin dhe, ku është e përshtatshme, sasinë 
e paraparë.

1.47. *Regjistri i Prokurimit Publik* - regjistri i themeluar nga KRPP-ja sipas nenit 87 të 
këtij ligji.7

1.48. *Rregullat e prokurimit publik* - udhëzimet, rregullat, dokumentet, kodin etik dhe 
formularët standard që nxirren dhe shpallen nga KRPP sipas këtij ligji.

1.49. *Aktivitet i shërbimeve publike* -do të thotë  se ky ligj do të zbatohet për
aktivitetet pasuese që përfshin (i) ofrimin ose mbajtjen e rrjetit fiks fizik me qëllim të 
ofrimit të shërbimeve për publikun në lidhje me, mes tjerash, prodhimin, transportin, ose 
përpunimin ose shpërndarjen e ujit, rrymës, gazit ose ngrohjes,  (ii) furnizimin me ujë, 
rrymë, gaz ose ngrohje për rrjetin e tillë, (iii) shfrytëzimin e zonave gjeografike me qëllim 
të hulumtimit ose nxjerrjes së naftës, gazit, thëngjillit ose karburanteve tjera të ngurta 
(iv) ofrimin e aeroportit ose pajisjeve të tjera terminale (v) ofrimin ose mbajtjen e një 
rrjete publike të telekomunikacionit ose ofrimin e një ose më shumë shërbimeve të 
telekomunikacionit ose postare, apo (vi) mbajtjen e një rrjete që i ofron publikut 
shërbime të transportimit duke përfshirë përdorimin e hekurudhës, autobusëve, 
tramvajeve, trolejbusëve, sistemeve kabllovike ose automatike; një rrjetë e tillë do të 
ekziston kur shërbimet e tilla transportuese ofrohen në përputhje me kushtet operative 
të përcaktuara nga një autoritet kompetent publik, siç janë kushtet mbi territorin i cili do 
mbulohet nga shërbimi, kapaciteti i cili do të vihet në dispozicion ose frekuentimi i 
shërbimit.

1.50. *Operator i shërbimeve publike*- nënkupton: (i) autoritetin publik ose ndërmarrjen 
publike të angazhuar në një aktivitet të shërbimeve publike, dhe (ii) një person, 
ndërmarrje, organ ose organizatë që nuk është as autoritet publik e as ndërmarrje 
publike dhe që është e angazhuar, në bazë të të drejtave të veçanta ose ekskluzive që i 
janë dhënë nga një autoritet kompetent publik, në një aktivitet të shërbimeve publike.

1.51. *Ndërmarrje publike* - çdo ndërmarrje mbi të cilën një ose më shumë autoritete 
publike mund të ekzekutojnë drejtpërdrejtë ose tërthorazi, ndikim mbizotërues në bazë të 
pronësisë në ndërmarrjen e tillë, pjesëmarrjes financiare në ndërmarrjen e tillë dhe/ose 
dispozitave që rregullojnë ndërmarrjen e tillë.

1.52. *Ndërmarrje e ndërlidhur* - çdo ndërmarrje (i) mbi të cilën koncesioneri i punëve 
mund të ushtrojë, drejtpërdrejtë ose tërthorazi, ndikim mbizotërues, (ii) që mund të 
ekzekutoj ndikim mbizotërues mbi koncesionerin përkatës të punës, ose (iii) që, bashkë 
me koncesionerët përkatës të punës, i nënshtrohet ndikimit mbizotërues të ndërmarrjes 
tjetër në bazë të pronësisë, pjesëmarrjes financiare, ose dispozitave që e rregullojnë atë.

1.53. *Procedurat e kufizuara* - procedura e prokurimit në të cilat secili operator 
ekonomik mund të kërkoj të marrë pjesë dhe ku vetëm ata operatorë ekonomik të ftuar 
nga autoriteti kontraktues mund të dorëzojnë një tender.

1.54. *Paneli shqyrtues* - paneli i shqyrtimit që themelohet nga Kryetari i OSHP në pajtim 
me Pjesën IX të këtij ligji.

1.55. *Kontratë  për  koncesion shërbimi* - kontrata e llojit të njëjtë sikur që është 
kontrata e shërbimit përveç se kompenzimi për shërbimet e ofruara realizohet nga e 
drejta për të shfrytëzuar shërbimet, ose në këtë të drejtë bashkë me pagesën.

1.56. Kontratë shërbimi - një kontratë duke përjashtuar kontratat e punës apo furnizimit 
me shpërblim me para, të lidhur me shkrim ndërmjet autoritetit kontraktues dhe një ose 
më shumë ofruesve të shërbimeve.

1.57. *Ofrues i shërbimeve* - çdo person, ndërmarrje ose organ publik, ose  i personave, 
ndërmarrjeve dhe/ose organeve të tilla që kryejnë dhe/ose ofrojnë të kryejnë shërbime.

1.58. T*ë drejta të veçanta ose ekskluzive* - të drejtat që dalin prej lejes ose autorizimit 
të dhënë nga organi kompetent publik sipas dispozitave ligjore, rregullative ose 8
administrative që (i) ka efekt kufizues ndaj një ose më shumë entiteteve në të drejtën ose 
aftësinë  për t’u angazhuar në aktivitete të caktuara, dhe (ii) qenësisht ndikon në të 
drejtën ose aftësinë e personave të tjerë, ndërmarrjeve, organeve ose organizatave për 
të kryer një aktivitet të tillë në të njëjtin territor dhe nën kushte esencialisht të njëjta.

1.59. *Furnizues* - çdo person, ndërmarrje ose organ publik, ose grup i personave të tillë, 
ndërmarrjeve, dhe/ose organeve që furnizojnë ose ofrojnë të furnizojnë produkte.

1.60. *Kontratë furnizimi* - kontrata me shpërblim në para të lidhur me shkrim ndërmjet 
autoritetit kontraktues dhe një ose më shumë furnizuesve që ka të bëj vetëm ose 
kryesisht me blerjen, qiradhënien, qiradhënien ose blerjen me këste, me ose pa mundësi 
blerje, të një ose më shumë produkteve; “produktet” interpretohen gjerësisht si një ose 
më shumë sende të prekshme të lëvizshme, duke përfshirë , por pa u kufizuar në, 
mallrat, artikujt, prodhimet e përpunuara, lëndët e para, dhe pajisjet.

1.61. *Standard* - specifikimi teknik i miratuar nga një organ i pranuar i standardizimit dhe 
i vënë në dispozicion për publikun për përdorim të përsëritur ose të vazhdueshëm, 
përputhja me të cilin përgjithësisht nuk është e detyrueshme.

1.62. *Referencë teknike* - çdo produkt i prodhuar nga organet e standardizimit 
Evropian, përveç standardeve zyrtare, sipas procedurave të miratuara për zhvillimin e 
nevojave të tregut.

1.63. *Specifikimi teknik* - do të thotë në raste të kontratave të punëve publike, tërësia e 
përshkrimeve teknike të përmbajtura veçanërisht në dokumentacionin e tenderit, që 
përkufizojnë  karakteristikat e kërkuara të një materialit, produktit ose furnizimit që i 
mundëson llojit të punës, materialit, produktit, furnizimit ose shërbimit që të përshkruhet 
në mënyrë që të plotësoj nevojat e paracaktuara nga autoriteti kontraktues. Këto 
karakteristika do të përfshijë nivelet e performancës mjedisore, projektimin për të gjitha 
kërkesat (duke përfshirë qasjen për persona me aftësi të kufizuara) dhe vlerësimit të 
konformitetit, treguesin e zbatueshmërisë, aspektin e sigurisë apo dimensionet, duke 
përfshirë procedurat në lidhje me sigurinë e kualitetit, terminologjisë, simboleve, 
metodave testit dhe testimit, ambalazhimit, shënimit dhe etiketimit dhe proceset dhe 
metodat e prodhimit. Ato do përfshijnë gjithashtu rregullat në lidhje me projektim dhe 
shpenzime, testin, inspektimin dhe kushtet e pranimit për punët dhe metodat ose teknikat 
e ndërtimit dhe të gjitha kushtet tjera teknike të cilat autoriteti kontraktues është në 
gjendje t’i përshkruaj sipas rregulloreve të veçanta ose të përgjithshme, lidhur me punët e 
kryera dhe materialet ose pjesët që ato i përfshijnë;

1.64. *Specifikim teknik* - në raste të kontratave të shërbimeve ose furnizimeve publike, 
nënkupton një specifikim në një dokument që përkufizon karakteristikat e kërkuara të një 
produkti apo shërbimi, të tillë si nivelet e cilësisë, nivelet e zbatueshmërisë mjedisore, 
projektimi i të gjitha kërkesave (përfshirë qasjen për persona me aftësi të kufizuara) dhe 
vlerësimin e konformitetit, treguesin e zbatueshmërisë, përdorimi i produktit, aspektin e 
sigurisë apo dimensioneve, duke përfshirë kërkesat relevante të produktit në lidhje me 
emrin nën të cilin shitet, terminologjia, simbolet, testimet dhe metodat e testimit, 
ambalazhi, shënimi dhe etiketimi, udhëzimet e përdorimit, proceset e prodhimit  dhe 
metodat e prodhimit dhe procedurat e vlerësimit të konformitetit;

1.65. *Tender* - një dokument që i dorëzohet autoritetit kontraktues nga një operator 
ekonomik, duke parashtruar kushtet e ofertës së operatorit ekonomik si përgjigje ndaj një 
njoftimi specifik të kontratës, njoftimit për tenderim ose ndonjë kërkesë tjetër që është 
nxjerrë ose përgatitur nga autoriteti kontraktues në fjalë. Termi “tender” përfshin, por nuk 
kufizohet vetëm në një propozim ose kuotim të çmimeve.

1.66. *Tenderues* - operatori ekonomik që ka dorëzuar tenderin.9

1.67. *Dosje tenderi* - ka kuptimin e përcaktuar në Nenin 27 të këtij ligji.

1.68.* Ndërmarrje* - secili subjekt afarist (duke përfshirë edhe subjektet personale 
afariste), ortakëri, ndërmarrje të përbashkët,  person juridik, shoqatë, projekt, filial, zyrë, 
ose organizatë ose themelatë tjetër.

1.69. *Punë* - rezultati i ndërtimit ose punët ndërtimore ose aktivitetet që, marrë në tërësi, 
janë të mjaftueshme të plotësojnë një funksion ekonomik ose teknik.

1.70 *Koncesioner i punëve* - nënkupton (i) personin, ndërmarrjen ose autoritetin 
kontraktues që ka marrë kontratë pune koncesioni nga autoriteti kontraktues, dhe/ose (ii) 
secili person, ndërmarrje ose autoritet kontraktues që kryen aktivitete prokurimi në emër 
të ose për llogari të personit të tillë,- ndërmarrjes ose autoritetit kontraktues.

1.71 *Kontratë pune me koncesion* - kontrata e punës, përmbushja e së cilës 
kompensohet tërësisht ose pjesërisht, me dhënien e së drejtës së shfrytëzimit të objektit 
të kësaj kontrate.

1.72. *Kontratë pune* - kontrata me shpërblim në para, të lidhur ndërmjet autoritetit 
kontraktues dhe një ose më shumë kontraktuesve të punëve i cili ka detyrë kryesore 
zbatimin, projektimin dhe përmbushjen, ose realizimin, me çfarëdo mënyre, të punës ose 
ndërtimit ose aktiviteteve ndërtimore komunale, që do të thotë aktiviteteve që janë 
drejtpërdrejt të përfshira në ndërtimin, restaurimin, riparimin ose shkatërrimin e godinave, 
pajisjeve, strukturave ndërtimore, strukturave tjera, ose të një pjesë të tyre.

1.73. *Kontraktues pune* - secili person, ndërmarrje ose autoritet kontraktues, ose grup 
të personave të këtillë, ndërmarrjeve, që ofrojnë të ekzekutojnë, projektojnë ose 
përmbarojnë, ose realizojnë, me çfarëdo mjeti, punën ose ndërtimin ose aktivitetet 
ndërtimore, do të thotë aktivitetet që janë drejtpërdrejt të përfshira në ndërtimin, 
restaurimin, riparimin ose shkatërrimin e godinave, pajisjeve, strukturave ndërtimore, 
strukturave tjera, ose secilës pjesë të tyre.

1.74. *Me shkrim* - çdo shprehje  që përbëhet nga fjalët dhe/ose shifrat që mund të 
lexohen, riprodhohen dhe më pastaj të komunikohen. Kjo mund të përfshijë 
informacionin e transmetuar dhe të ruajtur me mjete elektronike.

*2.* Personi ose ndërmarrja që ka për qëllim t’i caktoj/jap kontratë personit tjetër ose ndërmarrjes, 
nëse 50% ose më shumë e vlerës së çmuar të kontratës së tillë është qoftë drejtpërdrejt e 
subvencionuar nga autoriteti kontraktues ose përndryshe e financuar me fonde publike, do të 
konsiderohet se është “autoritet kontraktues” në kuptim të këtij ligji lidhur me çdo aktivitet 
prokurimi me lejimin/dhënien e kontratës së tillë. Personi ose ndërmarrja e tillë me këtë rast, do 
të zhvilloj aktivitetet e prokurimit rreptësisht në përputhje me kërkesat a zbatueshme 
procedurale dhe thelbësore të këtij ligji.

*3.* Përveç kur konteksti në mënyrë të qartë kërkon një kuptim tjetër, termet dhe përkufizimet në 
nenin 4 të këtij ligji do të interpretohen dhe zbatohen në përputhje me interpretimin dhe zbatimin 
e termeve të ngjashme ose të njëjta të cilat janë përdorur në Direktivat e KE-së. 

*4.* Në këtë ligj njëjësi përfshin shumësin dhe shumësi përfshin njëjësin, dhe kudo që përmendet 
“neni” ka të bëjë me nenet e këtij ligji, përveç nëse nuk është paraparë ndryshe.

*5.* Përemri “ai” dhe mbiemri “i tij” vlejnë në mënyrë të barabartë për secilën gjini dhe po ashtu i 
referohen një ndërmarrje aty ku kjo kërkohet nga konteksti.10

*6.* Përveç nëse konteksti qartësisht kërkon një interpretim tjetër, të gjitha referencat në këtë ligj 
ndaj ligjeve, rregulloreve ose akteve të tjera nënligjore ose cilësdo dispozitë të caktuar të tyre 
duhet të interpretohen për të përfshirë të gjitha ndryshimet dhe plotësimet e tyre. Nëse ligji, 
rregullorja ose akti nënligjor është shfuqizuar dhe zëvendësuar me akte të reja që  rregullojnë 
fushën e njëjtë, referencat në këtë ligj duhet të interpretohen për t’i përfshirë këto akte të reja dhe, 
sipas rastit, dispozitat gjegjëse në to.

----------


## toni54

eeee qka ish kan ky tenderi ........fija e korrupsionit.....

----------


## Apeiron

Per ta kuptuar ku jemi sot dhe ne qfare situate jetojme vetem lexojini disa vargje te Naimit te madh e ndoshta dikujt dot i ndizen dritat ne mendjen e pluhrosur si ajo e pushtetareve qe nga mengjesi e deri ne mbramje PO NA PIJNE GJAKUN DUKE NA PERKDHELE.

*"Tregomu dhe shqiptarët udhën e punës së mbarë,
bashkomi, bëmi vëllezër edhe fjeshtë shqiptarë.
Falmi, falmi Shqipërisë ditën e bardhë të lirisë,
udhën e vëllazërisë, vahn e gjithë mirësisë.
Nxirr të vërtetën në shesh, paskëtaj të mbretërojë,
errësira të përndahet, gënjeshtra të pushojë."*


*"Buk' e mëmëdheut i zëntë
Tradhëtorët e pabesë!"*


*"Vëllezër shqipëtarë! 
Të prekim urtësinë, 
Të zëm' udhën e mbarë, 
Të ngjallim Shqipërinë."*


*"Buk' e mëmëdheut zëntë 
Tradhëtorët e pabesë! 
Dhe Zoti dërrmën u dhëntë, 
Kurrë mos paçinë pjesë!"*


*"Ndjej, o Zot, se nukë dinë 
Se ç'bëjnë, janë mahnitur, 
Rrahin të prishin shtëpinë 
Pun' e lig' edh' e mërzitur."*



*"Të gjorët janë në gjumë, 
Të vërtetënë s'e dinë, 
Do të mundohenë shumë, 
Pasdaj mënttë do t'u vinë."
*



*"Hiqni dorë, hiqni dorë! 
Mblithni mëntt' e tupërohi, 
Mos u bëni trathëtorë, 
Se pasdaj do të pendohi."*


KURSE NGA UNE DISA VARGJE PER *VAMPIRET E QEVERISE SE KOSOVES* QE PO NA PIJNE GJAKUN, PO NA ASFALTOJNE RRUGEN, PO NAJ NGRISIN NAFTEN, PO NA NDERTOJNE SHKOLLAT, PO NA FUSIN NE FAJDE, PO BIJNE BANKEN TE SHPIJA, PO NA RRISIN RROGAT E PO NAJ PERGJYSMOJNE BUKEN, PO NA VRAJNE TE AFERMIT E PO NA VIJNE NE TE PAME E PO DERDHIN LOT KROKODILI, E PO NAJ SHTON VETERANET E LUFTES QDO DITE MA SHUME SE KINEZET KEMI VETERANE TE LUFTES VETEM PER ME MARRE PARE TU NEJT E TU PI QAJ E TU KOLL E TU MARRE ME POLITIKE, PO NA SHTINE ME BA VETEVRASJE, PO NA DETYROJNE ME QU NJE DITE I GJITHE POPULLI PARLAMENTIN E QEVERINE.


QKA DOT MENDOJNE NESER FEMIJET E TYRE, NE DASHTE ZOTI QE FEMIJET E TYRE NJE DITE TA PROVOJNE TRISHTIMIN E LEKURES TONE, QE PUNOJME GJITHE DITEN E NE MBRAMJE NA VJEN TURP TJU THOJME TE SHPISE SE ISHIM NE PUNE SOT PASI SFITOJME ASGJE PERPOS KANCER,STRES,LODHJE,MJERIM,MERZI, LOT NEPER FAQE.


Vetem nje gje kam deshire ta di: a thua qka mendon nje Kryeminister kur ti exon keto.

----------


## Apeiron

*Nga porali IndeksOnline.net: Përmendi emra të lartë të politikës dhe policisë*

Ne foto: Enver Sekiraqa

Radio Televizioni i Kosovës nuk ka transmetuar emisionin Drejtësia në Kosovë i cili është dashur të transmetohej sonte nga ora 21:00 me protagonist kryesor Enver Sekiraqën.
Sipas njoftimit të mëparshëm nga ekipi i këtij emisioni në një intervistë të xhiruar pak para dorëzimit në EULEX, Sekiraqa rrëfen për të bëmat, problemet dhe atentatet ndaj tij.
Po ashtu, Sekiraqa flet për qëndrimin e tij në Zonën Operative të Llapit, mbajtjen e tij në paraburgim në Llapashticë dhe Majac dhe arratisjen ditën kur ai mendonte se ishte planifikuar ekzekutimi i tij.
Sekiraqa tregon se çfarë lidhjeje ka pasur me politikën, policinë dhe VIP-at. Lidhjen e tij me vrasjen e policit Triumf Rizaj, incidentin në Swiss Casino, qëndrimin e tij në arrati dhe bashkëpunimin e tij me Zvonko Veselinoviqin.
Ai tregon edhe për komunikimin e tij me gjykatës e prokurorë vendas dhe porositë e tyre që Sekiraqa ta lëshonte Kosovën.Në emision gjithashtu trajtohen arsyet se pse Sekiraqa është dorëzuar në EULEX. thuhej në njoftimin e emisionit.
Enver Sekiraqa në këtë intervistë përmend emra politikanësh dhe drejtuesish nga partitë kryesore në vend si dhe emra nga drejtuesit më të lartë të Policisë së Kosovës.





Ndërkohë pak minuta më parë Ekipi i këtij emisioni nëpërmjet Facebookut ka njoftuar se transmetimin e emisionit nuk e ka bërë televizioni publik dhe se ata nuk e dinë për arsyen.
Ekipi i Drejtësia në Kosovë u kërkon ndjesë shikuesëve sepse RTK nuk e ka transmetuar emisionin e sontëm. Posa të marrim sqarim zyrtar nga menaxhmenti i RTK-së për ndalimin e transmetimit të emisionit të sontëm, do ta ndajmë me ju. thuhet në lajmërimin në rrjetin social Facebook./Indeksonline/

----------


## Apeiron

Intervista e Enver Sekiraqes PROMO

http://youtu.be/f2sPAMXqFsQ

----------


## Apeiron

http://adf.ly/DkCw7 

http://adf.ly/DkD0L 

http://adf.ly/DkD2L 

http://adf.ly/DkDOX 

http://adf.ly/DkDUK

----------


## Apeiron

http://adfoc.us/883261

http://adfoc.us/8832610895701

http://adfoc.us/8832610895729

http://adfoc.us/8832610895765

http://adfoc.us/8832610895770

http://adfoc.us/8832610895780

http://adfoc.us/8832610895792

----------

